# How do you apply facial glitter so that it will stay on for hours?



## cheller (Mar 5, 2008)

Please tell me! i need to know!

ive been using lotion before i apply it to help it stick, but i was wondering if there was a way to make it last at least 7 hours &amp; not fall all over my face.
thanks.in.advance


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 5, 2008)

have you looked into the MUFE adhesive / gel stuff they have?


----------



## cheller (Mar 5, 2008)

well i have something that i think may work just as good, i have eyelash adhesive &amp; if i apply it thin i think it will stick all day, i just got a couple of tips on youtube. like using a brush instead of fingertips &amp; using eyelash adhesive.


----------



## love2482 (Mar 5, 2008)

I would use a thin layer of eyelash adhesive. I'm sure that would work.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah, I was going to suggest eyelash glue as well. It really sticks. Just make sure you buy the kind that dries clear (and not black)! lol.


----------



## cheller (Mar 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, I was going to suggest eyelash glue as well. It really sticks. Just make sure you buy the kind that dries clear (and not black)! lol.



haha, i have the kind that dries clear. thanks. =D i didnt know they had glue that dried black...geez. messy!


----------



## LivingDeadGirl (Mar 5, 2008)

You can also use cream eyeshadow if the eyelash glue gets too sticky.


----------



## bmichlig (Mar 5, 2008)

Def. eyelash glue or other surgical adhesive. Glycerin, perhaps, but that's probably more ephemeral.


----------



## cheller (Mar 5, 2008)

well i tried out the false eyelash glue &amp; all it did was seal up my crease freaking fast and i couldnt blink out of the eye &amp; it gave me no time to apply anything to it. help!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Mar 6, 2008)

Are you applying the glitter to your eyes If you are, using a primer such as Urban Decay's as your base and wet your brush with a mixing medium to make it stick better.


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 6, 2008)

I have used the eyelash adhesive and it works great. How exactly are you applying it? I put a couple dots of adhesive on the back of my hand, mix some glitter into it and apply it with a brush to the lid.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 6, 2008)

I've read that ECO Styler Styling Gel (Krystal) works very well as a glitter adhesive. It is recommended by dancers and performers. You apply a thin layer to the skin and wait for about a minute so that it becomes tacky, and then you pick up some glitter with a brush and pat it on.


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Mar 6, 2008)

Mixing Medium! =] You can purchase it through MAC or I believe there is a home mixture you can make but I dont know how.


----------



## ceri2 (Mar 6, 2008)

i read in a magazine (havent tried it though) that MAC lipglasses work well for using as a base for glittery eyes.

I got it from Glamour!


----------



## cheller (Mar 6, 2008)

well i went to target last night &amp; i saw some glitter body paint that was only $1.

awesome. so i got it &amp; put it on the back of my hand &amp; waited for it to dry, it looks VERY promising. while it is wet i will apply the glitters that i want. NiiiiiiCE! =D


----------



## tuna_fish (Mar 6, 2008)

eyelash adhesive or SheLaq (from benefit)


----------



## AppleToastems (Mar 10, 2008)

Kay so im not too good with english but if your trying to make your makeup stick, including eyemake-up apply milk of magnesia to your face with a cotton ball, toliet paper works too but then you get whitestuff everywhere, then after applying MoM apply your cover up and then eye makeup.


----------



## Brynnaviere (Mar 11, 2008)

I saw that it has already been mentioned, but Benefit's Shelaq is perfect!!! I am going to an 80's themed concert this weekend and want to have solid glitter on my eyes. I practiced with the Shelaq and works like a charm.


----------



## sooner_chick (Mar 15, 2008)

Here's a trick,so I know you ladies will say,"Ew!!" I use Astroglide.{It's a sex

lubricant.}Buy a small bottle,and use it for this purpose only! Makes the glitter

stay.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *PhantomGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are you applying the glitter to your eyes If you are, using a primer such as Urban Decay's as your base and wet your brush with a mixing medium to make it stick better. ditto. i use the UDPP then apply an e/s matching the color of the glitters. i would only use eyelash glue for gemstones.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sooner_chick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's a trick,so I know you ladies will say,"Ew!!" I use Astroglide.{It's a sexlubricant.}Buy a small bottle,and use it for this purpose only! Makes the glitter

stay.

That's an excellent tip! Why didn't I think of it? Btw, I specifically bought a silicone lube (Swiss Navy) to use as a binder to press some of my mineral eyeshadows and also to revive dried-out gel/cream eyeliners.


----------



## bulbul (Mar 23, 2008)

off white cream eye shadow works fine with glitter


----------



## Theladyrobin (Jan 31, 2016)

I live in New Orleans and march in parades where glitter is the only thing to make your makeup stand out at night so I've gotten really good at keeping it on.

I start with a translucent eyeshadow primer (I currently use Sephora brand), then I lay down a base of white shimmery cream eyeshadow (I'm using Ben Nye currently), I apply whatever eyeshadow I want in top of that and then dab on the loose glitter with my finger. I remove any fall out with tape and then here's the magic: Ben Nye Final Seal. I spritz it on, let it dry, then voila! Hours and hours of glitter and makeup staying put. It won't budge until you use a makeup remover. Be very careful to not get final seal in your eyes, it will burn like hell! But I've never had any issues of breaking out after using it, it works like a charm, and after its dry it's clear and not sticky.

Here's a photo of my makeup after a parade last night. I put it on around 5:30 pm. This was 2 am!


----------



## enspirebeauty_888 (Feb 2, 2016)

I would say of its a fine glitter that you should perhaps try a primer. Something like urban decay primer potion should work... If you decide to use eyelash glue i would dilute it in some water before applying directly to the eyelid so its not so sticky. Hope this was of some help


----------

